# Outlook 2007 not downloading message bodies automatically



## Mr Davo (Jul 31, 2012)

Hi Everyone,

I am having an issue with messages not automatically showing up in Outlook. I use Outlook 2007 (with all relevant Service Packs, and updates), and whenever I look at my emails now I see the following message instead of the "message content".










When I click on "Download the rest of this message now" I can see the message, after an inconvenient delay, however I would like to revert back to my old settings so that I can avoid this time wasting step.

I have followed the link below in an attempt to fix this issue -

How to Download Only the Headers for Large Messages in Outlook - About Email

What I am finding is that my settings in Outlook are correct, the option to "Download the rest of this message now", is not ticked for any of my mailbox folders.

I anticipate that there could be an incorrect registry entry, or perhaps a recent update has caused this strange behaviour.

At any rate I am at a loss, and any help here will be greatly appreciated.

Kind Regards,

Davo


----------



## jimscreechy (Jan 7, 2005)

the option to download whole item should be selected. ie header and body.


----------



## Mr Davo (Jul 31, 2012)

Hello jimscreechy,

Thanks for the advice. I have checked the relevant setting that you make mention of, and it is set to "Download whole item" already. Unfortunately this appears to be an Outlook malfunction.

Kind Regards,

Davo


----------

